
Ask HN: Hosting for My Startup’s Website - jetcata
It seems like every time I create a new website landing page I have to start researching options from scratch.<p>What do you use to host a basic landing page for your app or startup?
======
smt88
SquareSpace is excellent. For a static, informational site, I don't see any
reason to build it from scratch, set up hosting, etc. You have more important
things to do than reinvent the wheel for a marketing website.

If you insist on doing it yourself, uploading a static site to S3 and putting
CloudFront in front of it is incredibly easy, inexpensive, and performant.

~~~
fefb
For static files, Firebase Hosting is great too. Easier than S3 + CloudFront ,
just a firebase deploy inside your project. Also, you can undo versions from
their dashboard. In addition, easy integration with your domain.

------
mimixco
You can use wpengine.com to build a quick site with WordPress that has all the
features you're going to want.

------
q3k
Google App Engine.

